# removing altima letters & grill



## resistance is futile (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello,

Had a couple questions for an altima 05. First off, what's the easiest way to remove the letters from the back of an altima (ie: 3.5SE). Second, anyone know if an 04 grill would fit on an 05? Are the measurements similar or is there a big difference? I'm trying to buy a motostorm grill but they only make it for 02-04.

Thanks,


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

with the letters let it sit in the sun and get some floss and slide it down the back of it. and then get a hair dryer and rub all the black sticky stuff off of it and it should clean up nice. but i dont know nothing about the grill


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya either floss or fishingline should do it....bout the grille, 04 and 05 grilles are totally different, the whole front end is, so you cant use an 04 grille on an 05 if u wanted to, or vise versa


----------



## bigballer954life (Dec 1, 2007)

what i did was i took the hair dryer mealted the clue took my old licence and just poped them off then got some goo gone to take the adhesive off then got some scratch remover and cleanded it up nice looks like it was never there i took off the altima badge and nissan symbol the nissan symbol was the hardest keep the hair dryer on it


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

hair drier and fishinglide definately. umm to get the glue off dont use Goof Off or anything like that cuz it can take the paint off. but i used WD-40 and it worked great. the grilles are different. sorry


----------



## Altimatm (Nov 19, 2007)

^ Don't know what Goof Off is, but the only thing GooGone will do to the paint is remove any wax protecting it. 

Remember after removing the badges clean the area and it give it a nice coat of wax to protect the newly bared surface.


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/cosmetic-mods/87620-how-remove-all-badging.html


----------

